# cory eggs



## SHECHO (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, my corys have laid eggs all over the place. Now what can I do to keep them? How can I tell if they are fertile or not? Some seem to be getting eaten but some are hidden in the plants quite well So I am hoping. Can they be moved into a breeding box or wait till they hatch and hope nothing get to them?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well if you wanted to save them, it would be easiest to move all the fish out of that tank. You'd know if they were good or not if the eggs fungused or not.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Unlike most fish cory eggs are white, after being laid they will harden, then you can remove them and seperate them from the other fish or they will get eaten. if there is a male in the tank, most likely some have been fertilized. after a few days u can see development in the eggs. After they hatch a good fry food is BBS baby brine shrimp or microworms. these foods will greatly increase your success rate.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

SHECHO,
   Fertile corie eggs are an amber color. White eggs are fungused. In a community tank, I would pull the eggs. You can use a razor blade...backed up with a turkey baster...to catch the eggs that fall off the razor. I breed in single species tanks. As a general rule...I pull the eggs. If there are more then 100 eggs...I pull the parents. There is no right or wrong...or 1 single way of doing it. It's just a matter of preference. Here's a pic of fertile Barbatus eggs, to help you determine if the eggs are good, for your next spawn. (They WILL spawn again   ) The interesting part of this spawn is that it looks like an albino bristlenose pleco (to me). The scary part is that were albino bristlenose plecos in the adjacent tank!!!  :shock:  Was it coincindental...or were they trying to hide the eggs  :?:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Luck!!


----------



## SHECHO (Jan 18, 2005)

lots of the eggs looked like they had hatched (there was only an empty shell left) or they had been eaten , but there were some eggs under the leaf of a plant - and I was going to move them .... but when I got up the next day EVERYTHING was gone!! They were the ones that we had seen little dark comma shaped things in and one even moved when i was watching - so I assume they were good eggs with fishies in them 
Next time I am going to try and move them sooner and see if I can get some fry. Would uit work if I put them in a breeder box with some java moss? Gonna give it a try.

Thanks for all the help and encouragement.


----------



## clothahump (Feb 22, 2005)

99% of Cory egges are a creamy colour if fertilised but in some species the colour varies between Creamy/White/Yellow.
http://www.corydorasworld.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=list_pages_categories&cid=1


----------

